# Bootsplash

## Kralizek

ho messo il bootsplash di base ed era bello...

ho visto questo tema... ed è ancora più bello...

solo che non funziona tutto

1) non si vede il barrone super figo che scorre...

2) per il punto 1) si vede il tema che c'era prima (lo stesso dell'installazione live cd)

3) solo ad un certo entra in azione il tema per tutte le console

consigli?

ah... ho il kernel 2.4.25

thk

----------

## Kralizek

aggiornamento

facendo

rc-update add bootsplash boot

il cambio di tema avviene subito prima di entrare nel runlevel 3.

posso anticipare ancora?

ho provato a passarlo anche al kernel come argomento "theme=<nometema>"

----------

## OKreZ

Questo e' il topic che fa per te

----------

## Yoghi

Pure questo direi che è comodo : link  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kralizek

ora il tema viene applicato subito senza mostrare quello di default... ora vorrei risolvere il problema della barra di scorrimento all'inizio...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Kralizek wrote:*   

> ora il tema viene applicato subito senza mostrare quello di default... ora vorrei risolvere il problema della barra di scorrimento all'inizio...

 

hai messo nel file di configurazione di lilo o grub l'append giusto?

una cosa del tipo

```
append="splash=silent"
```

----------

## OKreZ

Se segui la guida di cui ti ho postato il link non dovresti avere problemi (ad occhio non hai applicato la patch)

----------

## Snappy

mah...

io ho letto da qualche parte che gentoo non supporta la barra di caricamento...

Poi correggetemi se sbaglio... :Wink: 

----------

## b10m

 *Snappy wrote:*   

> mah...
> 
> io ho letto da qualche parte che gentoo non supporta la barra di caricamento...
> 
> Poi correggetemi se sbaglio...

 

Sugli howto dice che 'potrebbe' non funzionare, veramente... insomma va a fortuna  :Smile: 

----------

## unarana

http://utenti.lycos.it/ctaapp/splash1.jpg

Ciao a tutto il forum

questo è il mio bootsplash, la barra la supporta ed anche le animazioni

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## eaglematt

Scusa la domanda ma come hai fatto per la barra??

devo anch'io personalizzare bootsplash sui computer aziendali e stò raccogliendo lo scibile

Grazie matt

PS avere in ufficio tutti gli hoso gentoo è meraviglioso funzia tutto

----------

## unarana

come baselayout ho installato la 1.8.6.13-r1

come bootsplash la 0.6-r12

Per le animazioni (il mappamondo che gira quando carica la rete, l'hard disk con fscheck etc.) ho seguito quanto detto su http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/ che può essere utile anche per quello che riguarda la progress bar se proprio non dovessi riuscirci

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Kralizek

sfiga...

ho provato a seguire passo passo quanto detto...

ora però la situazione è peggio di prima...

mi esce scritto "press f2 for verbose mode" ma le scritte lo cancellano...

e... cosa + grave... quando avvio escono una marea di errori del tipo 

"runlevel_start: command not found"

e dualmente all'arresto "runlevel_stop: command not found"

come un niubbone non ho fatto copia di backup dei file che andava a modificare... e ora nn so come tornare indietro  :Sad: 

----------

## koma

te l'ha fatta lui la copia

nomefile = nomefile~

----------

## Kralizek

ehm...

ho provato a ritornare al runscript.sh originale ma da altri errori

allora sono tornato a quello precedente... perdendo la copia di backup...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

non è che esiste un comando per farglielo rifare??

thk

----------

## koma

se i file sono persi.. sono persi  :Smile:  cioè se hai il file A e lo metti in B poi prendi un nuovo il file A e lo metti in B il vecchio B (quindi il vecchio A) l'hai perso  :Smile: 

----------

## Kralizek

questo lo so...

volevo sapere se esiste un "emerge <qualcosa>" per farglieli riscrivere...

insomma non è bello vedere questo all'avvio

brutto errore

----------

## Kralizek

non è che qualcuno mi manda questi file?

così vedo di fare una sostituzione...

se neanche funziona faccio quello che in windows si chiama formattone riparatore tanto per provare ho installato una marea di pacchetti che non mi servono...

    *  /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf

    * /etc/init.d/halt.sh

    * /sbin/functions.sh

    * /sbin/runscript.sh

    * /sbin/rc

Grazie...

----------

## koma

è tutto qui:

www.koma.altervista.org/RC/RC.tar

Good Luck

----------

## Kralizek

grazie koma...

a dire il vero ne ho approfittato che devo studiare e sto rifacendo tutto daccapo...

cosi' emergo solo quello che effettivamente mi serve.

grazie lo stesso

 :Smile: 

ps. che palle un'altra volta a compilare la kde... arghhh vabbe' stanotte si dormira' accompagnati da ventolame vario  :Smile: 

----------

## jsoft

Ciao a tutti

il thread è veramente esauriente sull'argomento però da per scontato che il kernel venga compilato manualmente con "make menuconfig".

Io uso genkernel (1.8), quindi in lilo.conf non posso aggiungere un altro initrd come spiegato nelle istruzioni. Come posso risolvere?

Grazie e ciao a tutti.

----------

## hardskinone

 *jsoft wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti
> 
> il thread è veramente esauriente sull'argomento però da per scontato che il kernel venga compilato manualmente con "make menuconfig".
> 
> Io uso genkernel (1., quindi in lilo.conf non posso aggiungere un altro initrd come spiegato nelle istruzioni. Come posso risolvere?
> ...

 

Ho il tuo stesso problema. Ma non ho trovato altra soluzione se non compilare il kernel a mano. Cosa che evito di fare per limitare danni e conseguenti imprecazioni poco piacevoli.

----------

## Cerberos86

Anke se hai usato genkernel dovresti riuscire a ricompilare tutto senza fare danni... Del tipo non fai 

```
make menuconfig
```

 ma direttamente 

```
make dep && clean etc etc 
```

 Una sistematina al bootloader e sei a posto...

Ma il VERO CONSIGLIO è di abituarti a ricompilare il kernel a MANO, alla terza, quarta volta ci hai già preso la mano...e spesso hai anke un bel boost !!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *jsoft wrote:*   

> Io uso genkernel (1., quindi in lilo.conf non posso aggiungere un altro initrd come spiegato nelle istruzioni. Come posso risolvere?

 

Se proprio tu volessi continuare ad usare genkernel (ma ti funziona?   :Shocked:  ) puoi aggiungere il bootsplash redirigendo l'output di splash in append al tuo initrd (con >> ) oppure con l'opzione --bootsplash (se non erro) del nuovo genkernel

ciao

----------

## jsoft

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *jsoft wrote:*   Io uso genkernel (1.8), quindi in lilo.conf non posso aggiungere un altro initrd come spiegato nelle istruzioni. Come posso risolvere? 
> 
> Se proprio tu volessi continuare ad usare genkernel (ma ti funziona?  8O ) puoi aggiungere il bootsplash redirigendo l'output di splash in append al tuo initrd (con >> ) oppure con l'opzione --bootsplash (se non erro) del nuovo genkernel
> 
> ciao

 

scusa l'ignoranza in materia, mi potresti fare un esempio per redirigere l'output di splash all'initrd?

grazie

----------

## Ferdinando

 *jsoft wrote:*   

> scusa l'ignoranza in materia, mi potresti fare un esempio per redirigere l'output di splash all'initrd?

 

Ehm... non ho sottomano il comando completo, comunque se ricordi era della forma 

```
splash {qualche opzione e path della configurazione} > /boot/initrd
```

Ti basta sostituire /boot/initrd con l'initrd che hai gia`, e al posto del simbolo '>' usare '>>'.

Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro, sto andando a memoria...

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Ehm... non ho sottomano il comando completo, comunque se ricordi era della forma 

 

il comando completo e'

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

----------

## jsoft

Niente da fare raga...

Ho seguito le istruzioni alla lettera compilando a mano il kernel ma....nulla  :Sad: 

Questo è il log e pare che qualcosa non vada...

```

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

Starting syslog-ng...

seq: invalid floating point argument

Try "seq --help" for more information

Starting USB and PCI hotplugging...

Bringing eth0 up...

Mounting networling filesystems...

Starting vixie-cron...

Scanning font directories...

Starting XFont Server...

Starting local...
```

Questo è il mio lilo.conf....

```
boot=/dev/hda 

install=menu 

prompt 

timeout=30 

default=windows 

 

image=/boot/bzImage 

vga=0x318 

label=gentoo 

read-only 

root=/dev/hda7 

append="video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr" 

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024 

 

other=/dev/hda1 

label=windows 

table=/dev/hda
```

....e questi sono i parametri restituiti dal kernel

```
cat /proc/cmdline

BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=307 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr
```

quindi anche dando

```
rc-update add bootsplash default
```

pare che il bootsplash non venga filato manco di pezza.

Scoccia perchè tutto il resto funziona come un orologio  :Confused: 

Idee?  Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

----------

## Ferdinando

potresti provare a passare come parametro al kernel anche "splash=verbose" o "splash=silent" a seconda di cosa tu voglia. Ma in effetti dovrebbe essere automatico...

Comunque io i parametri video non li ho impostati: prova a toglierli e vedere che effetto fa. Con buon metodo ingegneristico, esaurita la teoria si va ad occhio   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## jsoft

Anche senza i parametri video non cambia nulla.

A me sembra che per qualche motivo il bootsplash non venga preso in considerazione nonostante sia nella procedura di default con rc-update. Mah...

----------

## Kralizek

la butto lì.. hai selezionato la roba opportuna sul kernel?

----------

## jsoft

 *Kralizek wrote:*   

> la butto lì.. hai selezionato la roba opportuna sul kernel?

 

purtroppo sì...

Atroce sospetto: non è che a quelli che il bootsplash funziona senza problemi usano grub e io sono l'unico pingone che tenta di farlo andare con lilo?? Non vorrei perdere le ore per colpa di un loader....

Qualcuno mi posterebbe un grub.info sicuramente funzionante?

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

grub.conf intendevi vero? Il mio e' cosi'

```
timeout 30

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Powered by Gentoo Linux 2.6.3 (+fb +splash)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.3 root=/dev/hda6 hdc=ide-scsi video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/initrd-1280x1024
```

----------

## jsoft

grazie, ma che differenza c'è fra bzImage e vmlinuz?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *jsoft wrote:*   

> grazie, ma che differenza c'è fra bzImage e vmlinuz?

 

Niente il mio vmlinuz e' il bzImage rinominato cosi' so che versione e'.

----------

## jsoft

ok, mi rimane il dubbio che lo script del bootsplash non venga caricato. Hai visto + sopra il log del mio boot? non c'è traccia...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *jsoft wrote:*   

> ok, mi rimane il dubbio che lo script del bootsplash non venga caricato. Hai visto + sopra il log del mio boot? non c'è traccia...

 

Hai lanciato il comando

```
# rc-update add bootsplash default
```

----------

## jsoft

si e adesso ho provato a dare:

```
rc-update add bootsplash boot
```

e l'errore:

```
seq: invalid floating point argument 

 Try "seq --help" for more information
```

me lo da prima di entrare nel runlevel 3, quindi credo sia li il problema

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=153488&highlight=seq+help

----------

## Sparker

metti

vga=0x317   :Wink: 

----------

## Yoghi

faccio notare un paio di cose (a me nn erano ovvie .. quindi le posto) :

1) Sul framebuffer e l'immagine di sfondo 

 l'immagine viene cercata in /etc/bootspash/gentoo/ e nn in /etc/bootspash/default/  se quindi volete fare il vostro bootspash attenti a dove lo mettete (il config nn conta serve solo a spash per l'initrd !)

 questo punto riguarda PSD (photoshop) non salvate in formato JPG in quanto PSD nn lo salva nel formato standard che poi splash usa per fare il initrd! salvate prima in png e poi lo convertite in JPG con qualche altro programma (Es: Acdsee)  => USATE GIMP!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jsoft

Raga...funziona tutto!

Sia il bootsplash classico che quello silent con il barrone progressivo e...pure i messaggi del bootsplash in italiano.

E' persino sparito l'errore "seq" in fase di avvio.

Grazie a TUTTI.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> [*] l'immagine viene cercata in /etc/bootspash/gentoo/ e nn in /etc/bootspash/default/  se quindi volete fare il vostro bootspash attenti a dove lo mettete (il config nn conta serve solo a spash per l'initrd !)
> 
> [/list]

 

Dipende a cosa punta il link default e cosa hai nel file di configurazione.

----------

## Tintenstich

...a me invece non vuole funzionare.......spunta sempre lo sfondo nero con il pinguino in alto a sinistra.......niente silent.....

Ho gia'seguito tutto le guide.......ma nulla.........

----------

## Yoghi

guarda con dmesg che errore ti da  :Very Happy: 

dovrebbe stare all'inizio dopo i parametri passati al kernel ...

----------

## Tintenstich

vi posto il mio grub.....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

....alla fine funziona.......solo che il pinguino con sfondo nero non era la mia scelta........

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cambia la riga

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.4-rc1 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:1024x768@50 vga=0x317 
```

in

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.4-rc1 root=/dev/hda3  video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 
```

----------

## Tintenstich

.....purtroppo lo avevo gia' fatto.....ma nulla, sempre nero con il pinguino.......

Mi sono accorto che questo e' il bootlogo nativo nel kernel 2.6.4.X  , l'ho rimosso , e ho lasciato solo bootsplash.

Ho fatto make e dopo make install,

dopo il reboot parte sempre questo sfondo

----------

## Tintenstich

Risolto...non so che ho fatto ma funziona pure la barra

----------

## patroclo7

Per le indicazioni precedenti. Usando vesafb su un kernel 2.6 l'istruzione passata con lilo o grub al kernel deve essere 'video=vesafb ecc ecc' e non 'video=vesa ecc ecc', altrimenti verrà ignorata.

----------

